# Call Of Duty 'Campers'



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Okay, so it's mostly agreed generally that 'campers' on M.W are extremely annoying. They sit in one position the whole game and pick people off from 20 miles away. This in turn leads to them getting a million kills and leads to them getting all the perks (helicopter gunships, Tornado's, nukes etc etc) which in turn spoils the games somewhat.
That's all they do, every level, for hours and hours a day.

So, I say we start to do something about this, not just to the opposing team but to our own 'teams' too. 

First off - The Obvious. 
To get rid of those guys that camp from the opposing team, watch where you were shot from last on the replay, get within range and simply use a rocket launcher on them. It really really annoys them (you can hear them if they have their comms on.) :thumb:

Secondly - I've also seen loads of my own 'team mates' camping and using sniper rifles for entire games, match after match. 
If you've seen them at the same position for more than a couple of minutes, take up position next to them and make as much noise and get as much attention as you can by firing or dropping a flash bang or grenade etc - they soon move off somewhere else. :lol:
Anyone with me??


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Screw that, I just play my own game and let the sad twats get on with it, you will NEVER stop camping from happening so you will be doijg this game after game after game and not have any fun.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Eddy said:


> Screw that, I just play my own game and let the sad twats get on with it, you will NEVER stop camping from happening so you will be doijg this game after game after game and not have any fun.


:thumb: my thoughts exactly. Not a fan of campers either but if they are staying in one place all the time what I've figured out is to not go there. Try and get into the lead and then wait for them to come to you 

If someone on my team is camping I just ignore them, as long as my team wins. Either way I dont really care its just a game.


----------



## Has390 (May 21, 2010)

Camping does my head in- i like finding them and constantly killing them i find that rather amusing. Then after a few rounds i just carry on playing as normal...


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

if anyone flashbangs me from my own team they'd get a throwing knife in the nuts pretty quick. hardcore is worst for campers but if its a sniper rifle you cant blame them as thats what snipers do! cold blooded and ninja pro FTW.


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

Most campers are easy to deal with (once you know where they are camping) use a flashbang or 2 then knife them... job done..

A good camper will allways move slightly after getting a kill so when you go back to get them they kill you again & agian!!! now campers like that are hard to deal with, best to leave them alone and stay clear of the area they are camping in (inless your up for the challenge )


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I love finding them and kicking their asses


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Even worse than campers are the nuke boosters, tactical inserting with a mate, really does my head in but i make it my mission to get the barstewards


----------



## lilesk (Aug 2, 2010)

I know campers have a bad reputation.
I like running and gunning, but in the interests of keeping my K/D ratio up (1.25 by the way), and helping my team win a game, I don't want to finish a game with more deaths than kills. Some games I can run around all day and get good scores. Most of the time that tactic gets me my ass kicked. So I have to resort to staying a bit more stealthy, just to stay alive.
I may hide somewhere, wait for someone to run past, kill them and then move on. Perhaps I'm not as skilled as them when it comes to one on one fights. If that's the case, I certainly not going to go around looking for trouble am I.

I don't like using a sniper rifle, or a noob tube. But I do want to unlock all the features on every gun. So I force myself to use a sniper rifle on a couple of maps that suit them. In these situations, I usually get more kills by running around with an assault rifle than sitting still with a sniper rifle. But it's my choice to learn to use all the weapons, good and bad. I've seen good guys run and gun with sniper rifles. Awesome. But when I try it I may as well be running around with feather in my hand for all the kills I can get with it. So I need to camp out.

But seriously guys, this is war. There are no rules, and a kill is a kill.
Employ whatever tactics you need in order to win.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

lilesk said:


> Employ whatever tactics you need in order to win.


Or do what everyone else does and just play it for fun. You don't get anything special for winning and camping is just not fun in the slightest. If it was, the single player would involve sitting still for ages on end. Which it doesn't.

Get up, run round, shoot people, get shot at, have fun. It's brilliant sometimes! The only people impressed by a high score are 13 year old kids and I have no idea why anyone with any intelligence would want to impress them.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

its the *******s who sit/lay down in a dark corner with either a LMG pointed straight at the door or akimbo 1887`s and wait for anything that moves to blast.its not so bad on softcore because you dont get killed by your own team mates,but some people on hardcore are an absolute joke,and will blast anything that moves (friendly or not) including team mates.then you have the campers on softcore who will claymore them selves into a room with one man army and happily sit there.pisses me right off and i did start a thread about it ages ago.

i think there should be a 20 second rule where if the player hasnt moved in 20 seconds or more a hue flag comes up and points out his location.i would like to stress that snipers dont camp (annoying as good snipers are) as its impossible to be a ca,mping sniper lol.unless he has killed someone,ran over and robbed there ACR/tar21 etc and is now using his gilly suit with a god damn fully automatic rifle lol.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

silverback said:


> its the *******s who sit/lay down in a dark corner with either a LMG pointed straight at the door or akimbo 1887`s and wait for anything that moves to blast.its not so bad on softcore because you dont get killed by your own team mates


Watch the last kill here at 7.15:






That's me playing BTW :lol: I was considering compiling all of the crap killcams together and making a 'twats of the week' compilation each week.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

I have also suffered from COD rage!^^


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Lloyd71 said:


> Watch the last kill here at 7.15:
> 
> That's me playing BTW :lol: I was considering compiling all of the crap killcams together and making a 'twats of the week' compilation each week.


Your vid should come with an 18 rating 'cos of all that bad language. :lol:
Dude, you will SO have a heart attack before long if you carry on playing like that. :lol:


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

It's a game and i will play it any way i like , i mainly play free for all matches and i do tend to use tactics rather than running and gunning. 

Played skidrow the other day and did my normal and took over a building and killed anyone who got near it or in it but had two clowns that started crying about my camping and started working together to get me. Sadly for them they was still in public chat and telling eachother which way they was coming into the building so not to shoot eachother. Made for some very easy kills changing position ever time i shot one of them then watching the other one shooting hell out of where they thought i still was.

Ended up getting a 24 killstreak before someone else took me out with a noob tube as i was shooting my 25th victim and about to get my nuke.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I can't get chat on FFA games

I hate campers


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

This is the thing, I don't consider snipers campers at all, its what sniping is all about. Nor do I have a problem with people who guard a building which means staying in one area like the main central building on derail and shooting out of the various windows etc, that is not the camping I hate.

Its people like in lloyds video who sit with shotguns waiting for someone to walk past, that is what I don't get, how is that person having fun????

Don't get me wrong, when I get to say a 9 killstreak and I'm getting near chopper gunner territory I will stop running across busy area's and busy corridoors etc but I won't sit in a plant pot with my crosshair aimed until someone walks into it.

Like I said though, let the sad twats enjoy their super dooper K/d ratio, I'll stick to having fun thanks 

Oh and this prestige, at level one I used the marathon/lightweight/commando class and have not used a different class once yet, it is mental amounts of fun and when you have a good game you will get endless messages calling you a rusher/cheat/spawn killer and all sorts, its soooo fun watching other people get angry  in fairness there are times when games go by and you can't pull off any more than one kill at a time which gets frustrating but when you get a tactical insertion in the right place you can't end up with some crazy scores.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

John74 said:


> Played skidrow the other day and did my normal and took over a building and killed anyone who got near it .












your exactly what we are talking about lol.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Not necessarily, if he was sitting in the plant pot like in the video above then yes, but if he is guarding both entrances and shooting out of the windows then that isn't camping in my opinion.


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

:lol:

Not really, they're annoying as


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Thats ace :thumb:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

You caanot be a camper if you have a sniper rifle. Thats what being a sniper is all about. Dont really see the point of having a sniper rifle, and then running about like a mad man trying to kill people.

People who are gaurding a building cannot be classed as camping either. When i am playing Team DM and my mate is in the same game lobby as me, we will usually take a building and gaurd it. Tactical Insertions used so we re-spawn in the same building.


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

i'm definately a runner and gunner.
Currently using a Famas and a PP2000 with Stun and frag grenades.

If i can't kill 'em with any of those, i get killed, come back, have another go.

when playing in a team, my team mates must hate me (in fact a couple of scottish lads a few weeks make made me laugh because they we're all for the tactical, sneaking, getting the kills, getting the pavelow etc. basically taking it all waaay too seriously.
Then there's me just legging it around shooting and throwing grenades left right and center.

I'm there for fun. Last night i was playing domination on rundown. 
I got about 6 kills and 29 deaths... my worst result ever, but i still had fun though!

Campers don't bother me too much, i just hunt them down until i kill them.
it's funny to hear them whinge like a little girl when you take them down, and especially if you destroy their tactical insertion at the same time!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

dont destroy the tac insertion! stand behind it and when they respawn knife them in the head! lol.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

What i really hate is people ruining what should be a tactical game and running about like idiots. Nothing wrong with camping if thats what keeps you alive and gets you points.
If you want to run and gun get something like Unreal Tournament.
This is why i dont bother playing online its boring as hell, no one works together.


----------



## lilesk (Aug 2, 2010)

robj20 said:


> If you want to run and gun get something like Unreal Tournament.


 :thumb:


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

robj20 said:


> What i really hate is people ruining what should be a tactical game and running about like idiots. Nothing wrong with camping if thats what keeps you alive and gets you points.
> If you want to run and gun get something like Unreal Tournament.
> This is why i dont bother playing online its boring as hell, no one works together.


Unless you know everybody on your team, and they all have mics then i'm afraid the working together is never 100% going to happen.

It's not all about the points/score either, thats partly the problem with online gaming, people take it too seriously and seem to have this idea that they need to get as high up the ranks as possible... "woohoo, i prestiged for the 10th time last night" ... big deal, play the game, have fun!

People will always have different tactics, which most will not have a problem with, but campers (i mean proper campers, like the one in the video posted previously) are just annoying.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I like playing Sniper and get doughnuts calling me a camper.
Im pretty sure the average gamer on there is about 12 and doesnt know what Sniper means.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

With the correct weapons selected campers are not a problem,if you know the maps well you will know were campers might be, a simple flash bang before you enter a room soon sorts them out
At the end of the day do what you can to win,i have tryed camping and it does not work for me,i get hardly any kills and i get bored very quickly
Theres always somebody moaning about everything,you even get people moaning about using certain guns


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Let me get this straight. 

a camper is a guy sitting in front of a TV for hours where the picture on the screen doesn't change until someone walks across there field of view.

And a runner and gunner is a guy sitting in front of a TV for hours where the picture on the screen does change.

You lot do know that the sun is out today don't you? 

Surely dead is dead doesn't matter how.


----------



## Drakey (Jan 2, 2009)

Campers annoy the hell outta me, even with the kill cam i still can never seem to get near them lol.
But not as much as spawn go 2 paces forward and die and repeat the process a couple of times!

I normally end up leaving and finding another game where i can actually enjoy playing (yea i know dieing is part of it, but surely you guys go to admit it does get annoying when your scores read like 1 kill and like 10 deaths lol)


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> You lot do know that the sun is out today don't you?


what is this "sun" you talk of ??? :lol:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

silverback said:


> what is this "sun" you talk of ??? :lol:


:lol::lol:

'Tis fabled that a flaming star sits in thine sky during thine day. Take no notice sire, for 'tis just a fable amongst us C.O.D knights. :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Chris CPT said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> 'Tis fabled that a flaming star sits in thine sky during thine day. Take no notice sire, for 'tis just a fable amongst us C.O.D knights. :lol:


all these revelations.and people talk of a fabled vehicle not horse drawn ?? and by all accounts when the firey ball weighs heavy in the sky it turns to a cooling white ball:doublesho


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Chris CPT said:


> Your vid should come with an 18 rating 'cos of all that bad language. :lol:
> Dude, you will SO have a heart attack before long if you carry on playing like that. :lol:


I rarely play like that anymore, that was during my 'bad' months when I was really depressed and had a **** life. It's all good now. I love waiting for people to rant at me and then keeping calm in my replies, it riles them up so much :lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> You lot do know that the sun is out today don't you?


the sun is always out in favela.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> Let me get this straight.
> 
> a camper is a guy sitting in front of a TV for hours where the picture on the screen doesn't change until someone walks across there field of view.
> 
> ...


A camper is the one sitting in the corner waiting for someone to run past the doorway so he can shoot him. A run and gunner is the *** who runs past the door and gets shot.


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

campers with danger close and a grenade launcher on domination riles me, what a joke. They use one man army sit on a roof and launch grenades or throw grenades!!

Puuuuuuuussy's!!


----------

